# General > Application Testing >  review

## stefangranholm

Hi.
I need to know what you think of my app, pc error fixer.
What is good, what could be better ?

86% of the users are danish, I would like to know what you think :

< Link to external program deleted >

----------


## Joacim Andersson

I have removed the link to your program. You should read the rules of this forum before you post again.
For your benefit I've also quoted the rule in question here:




> Please ensure that
> 
> You do not include any compiled code in the attachment
> **You do not provide an external link to an attachment which contains any compiled codeYou do not provide a link to download pirate softwareYou do not provide a link to download software which you have not personally developed or don't have sufficient Rights to distribute

----------

